# What can a person do about this?



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Lots of 15! OMG, this is just beyond heinous.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Flag the ad - top right corner. Enough people do that and it will be removed.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

tortoise said:


> Flag the ad - top right corner. Enough people do that and it will be removed.


I did that as "fraud / illegal" anyone else want to flag it...please do.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My God, those poor dogs look terrified and heartbreakingly sad in their pictures. Talk about treating a dog like a commodity! I flagged it, but I hesitated doing so because perhaps someone will take all 5 just to get them away and into real homes. A couple of them look fairly old and they are advertising them as breeding stock. sickening.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh my gosh...I think my blood pressure just went up. Those poor babies look so sad and confused and scared, that's probably the first time they've been groomed or out of a kennel in a long time. I wish I had the 7500 to buy them...I would totally do it and find them new homes.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Ms Stella said:


> miniature poodle breeding stock 5 female | Rising City | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 18831614
> 
> What can it be but a miserable puppy mill? Sad..:-(


I think I saw this ad (or a similar posting). It breaks my heart to just look at those little girls --- their expression and posture tells it all. Absolutely terrible. And, when a rescue group does get them, many times it takes so long to get them to a point where they can acclimate into a loving home. So sad.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

I flagged it. I hope someone contacts the SPCA/police in the area. I don't recognize the area code, but someone should definitely rescue those poodles and charge their owners!!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

:thumpdown:

She's also selling maltipoos and morkies. 

If I could I would definitely take all 15 and make sure they NEVER had another puppy. "Producing nice sized litters"


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Just sent this email to the Nebraska SPCA (per the phone number area code):

Hello,

Came across this ad for miniature poodle breeding stock and the phone area code is Nebraska.

miniature poodle breeding stock 5 female | Rising City | eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) | 18831614

These poodles are clearly not healthy, not appropriate for breeding. Please look at all the pictures. It looks like they must have been groomed for the first time as nobody grooms poodles so short unless they were full of matts. 

Also the poster says they have 15 and can be bought in 'lots of 5'. I am worried about these dogs and any other dogs this "human being" might have. This has to be some sort of puppy mill. It would be great if someone could go and take a look at their operation.

Thanks,


I really hope someone rescues these poor girls and any other dogs they might have


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Those poor dogs look so depressed! I flagged it too.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Send them an email too...I just did. Maybe if they get bombarded with emails they will pull the ad. But really, there is no good answer here. If they sell them, they will be bred to death, and if they don't sell them they will likely be bred to death. Poor unfortunate little souls.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

If someone with more poodle experience than I have thinks it might help, they could email the Nebraska SPCA too. I'm thinking vet or vet tech.. breeder.. groomer? People who can say, with more authority than I, that these poodles are suffering - and apparently the other dogs they also have... 

If anyone is interested here is their email. I hope someone investigates them..

I'll post if they write me back.

[email protected]


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I flagged it as well. This just makes me sick! There is so much greed and cruelty in this world it makes you wonder how humanity got as far as it did without wiping itself out. I want to believe there are more honest, good people in this world that the ones portrayed in that ad. 

I did a reverse telephone search in the white pages and came up with:

R. Sherman
260 31 Rd
Rising City, NE 68658
(402) 542-2411


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I sent a message to the Nebraska Humane Society and I got a read receipt:

Your message

To: [email protected]
Subject:	

was read on 5/8/2012 2:51 PM.


----------



## ambitious groomer (Mar 21, 2011)

*i hope they are investigated!*

I'd hate to see dogs being treated this way! unfortunately I've seen it so many times. it doesn't stop with just the dogs being bred it also affects their offspring with severe health problems and conformational issues. I know it seems like a great idea to purchase these dogs to get them out of that situation. however it's best to have them investigated. purchasing these dogs only propagates the cycle. if these breeders continue to make money off their dogs they will continue to produce dogs. i've had personal experience with a puppy mill who is under state supervision and complies with their rules. she had my number and contacted me on a regular basis to take dogs who were no longer able to breed. it was so hard to keep my mouth shut with her if I didn't I didn't get those dogs out. if you want to make a difference contact your local aspca, humane society or congressman to ask what it takes to have the legislation in your area changed. you can also let the aspca or humane society know if you're interested in fostering or adoptingany of these dogs if they are able to seize them. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread I hope we're able to see the outcome.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I wrote to the SPCA in the link.


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

Response from Mark Langan, Vice-President of Field Operations at the Nebraska SPCA says:

"We'll look into it"

...


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Good News, I got a response to my email to the Nebraska Humane Society. I just copied the email I received from them:


We will investigate.


Thanks,

Mark Langan

Vice-President of Field Operations

Nebraska Humane Society

8929 Fort Street

Omaha, Nebraska 68134

Office: (402) 905-3411

Fax: (402) 546-1476 

Website: Nebraska Humane Society: Nebraska Humane Society


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I hope all our efforts make some difference. I just went back to the site and the ad has been removed...of course that doesnt mean that the dogs are safe. I hope the poster who wrote to the NE humane society will get another response with news of some help for them!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Marcie said:


> Good News, I got a response to my email to the Nebraska Humane Society. I just copied the email I received from them:
> 
> 
> We will investigate.
> ...


This is exactly the response I got too.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I just got another email. Apparently this Mark Landon notified the Department of Agriculture and here is the email string:

Mark & Marcie

We have Peg Sherman @ Rising City licensed with us, the last inspection of her facility was on 10-03-11. On that inspection, and the previous inspections, Peg Sherman has passed all of our standards. I will however, stop to take a look at the facility-probably next week. I will inform both of you of my findings. Thanks

Rick Herchenbach
Nebraska Department of Agriculture
Office (402) 471-8342
Cell (402) 326-8126

Note new email

[email protected]a.gov
From: Mark Langan [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Tuesday, May 08, 2012 4:28 PM
To: Herchenbach, Rick
Subject: FW: Suspect - Puppy Mill

Rick, can you look into this?

Thanks!

Mark Langan
Vice-President of Field Operations
Nebraska Humane Society
8929 Fort Street
Omaha, Nebraska 68134
Office: (402) 905-3411
Fax: (402) 546-1476 
Website: Nebraska Humane Society: Nebraska Humane Society


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

There needs to be stricter rules..


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Yes, there does need to be stronger regulations. The dogs do not look underfed. They look profounding sad and scared. I had trouble falling asleep the other day thinking about those little souls having no one to love them. Unfortunately, it isn't a requirement as far as I know that the dogs actually be happy, only relatively clean and fed.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

*Outwest*
I agree with you about this. It's so sad, but how can a regulation say that a dog be happy with its life and how can it be enforced?


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Dept of Agriculture, right? As far as they are concerned, dogs are "livestock." And let's face it -- "acceptable living conditions" for livestock can be pretty awful. I don't know what the laws are for Nebraska, but I have to assume an Ag inspector is not going to look at a facility they way one of us might. Cows, chickens, pigs, dogs . . . all more or less the same kind of requirements. The only way this might be addressed is through specific legislation that prohibits "factory farming" of dogs. Not likely in Nebraska!


----------



## lrkellly (Jan 6, 2012)

In addition to the initial email from Mark Langdon, I just received the following email:

Laura-

Thank you for your concern with the Poodles for sale on ebay. However unfortunately I am just returning from vacation today and when I attempted to pull up the ad you sent us it is no longer available. Do you know if there was a website or breeder contact associated with the ad that you may still have? I received another complaint for a similar ad and the breeder was out of Rising City NE, does that sound to be the same one?

If so let me know, I would like to check into it if it’s in our jurisdiction, or I can forward it to the State Inspector if it is not in our area...

Thanks

Kelli Brown
Lead Investigator
Nebraska Humane Society
8929 Fort Street – Omaha NE 68134
(402) 905-3446

[email protected]


Thank you Marcie for posting their phone number and a reverse look-up! I sent this info to Kelli (R. Sherman 260 31 Rd Rising City, NE 68658
(402) 542-2411). 

By any chance has anyone kept any other info from this ad that I could send to Kelli?

I will post again if I hear anything more.


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

I just got this reply from Rick Herchenbach, Nebraska Dept. of Ag.:

From: Herchenbach, Rick [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Monday, May 14, 2012 3:15 PM
To: Mark Langan
Cc: Marcie ONeall
Subject: Peg Sherman @ Rising City

Hi Mark & Marcie

I was at the licensed facility of Peg Sherman @ Rising City, this morning. I did inspect the facility, and found that the dogs are being well cared for, and that based off of standards, found no non-compliant items. If either of you, have any questions, please contact. Thank you, for your concerns.

Rick Herchenbach
Nebraska Department of Agriculture
Office (402) 471-8342
Cell (402) 326-8126


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

The sad thing is that this will go on. The standards for breeding facilities is pretty loose. As long as there is food, water & small (unsure of actual footage but it is small) enclosure with shelter- well there you go. Otherwise puppymills with dogs that are stacked on top of each other in wire enclosures & with the ones on top doing their "business" on the ones below are still in complience if there is food, water & a roof over their heads. Fairly sickening.

If this ad which was removed before I set eyes on it make you sick then you should read about "Dog Auctions" that is about a sickening as one can get. Auction of bitches that are delivering right in front of their eyes & making jokes of what a "good breeder" the bitch is. Other BS that is just to aweful to mention but go ahead & look up some rescue groups that go to these auctions to remove dogs from the "breeding" stock of millers.


----------

